# SNIFFERS HAD BABIES!!!



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

hello all i'm am soo excited! Sniffers had her first litter i just noticed them this morning at 8am. after noticing a huge pile of fur in the corner of her cage! looks like she plucked enough for another bunny! LOL! at first i thought is she faking it again? but then i seen movement! i think she is still unsure and haven't seen her feed them yet. i did see her sniff at the nest and heared a baby squeek which made her jump! LOL! i have been keeping an eye on her and am getting ready to spot clean her cage. and will try to peek at the babies to see how many she has an take pictures. i was wondering should i put a nest box in there? and move the babies into the nestbox? or let her be for now? i don't want her to get spooked and kill them. please if u have any suggestions help!



She is in a plastic bottom cage and all 4 of my buns are indoors. i am planning on putting cardboard around the cage where she has her nest.to give her privacy.
Here's a pic of the new mommy!


----------



##  (Nov 17, 2005)

congratulations your a bunny grammy!

If the room is warm and when you poke a finger in there the babies are good and warm you don't have to move them, You can if you would like to though put them into a nest box. nest boxes will make cleaningeasier for you and be more secure for mom and babies. Babies have a bad habit of slipping through the wire and freezing to death very quickly.

Keep in mind Moms only feed for a few minutes twice a day, you may not be up when she has fed them, She shouldn't spook to badly if you look around and check babies forfull tummy's and to be sure they are all alive, remove any that passed over, If she does get a bit tweaky give hera piece of her favorite treat while you look in there.


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 17, 2005)

OOHHHH cant wait for pics! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

I left Sniffers out whilei cleaned out her cage and decided to put the babies in a nest box. feel much safer with them in a nest box.i rubbed my hand in her bedding so it would mask my scent. she has 9 babies. must of had ten because i found one dead. i took2 picture couldn't take more then two because my batteries died. grr! i am sooo excited! i will keep u posted! this is my first time bredding my buns. if all goes well then maybe i'll breed my pair of dutches next! i'm going to put up a page on my site for them as well.


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 17, 2005)

Can you post a pic of Mama and Daddy bun?

OMG! Ive never seen buns so NEW!
Thank you for the pic


----------



## JimD (Nov 17, 2005)

_WRIGGLIES!!!!:bunnydance:_


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

Heres THumper the daddy! i just took this pic today he has somehtin on his nose. i noticed last ime he was out an put him away it was bleedin. i thought he scrapped it on somethin. but it looks funny. i've been treaing the house an my catsfor fleas.i sprayed the buns cages today with spray for them. all but sniffers of course. i put some vasaline on it because he scrapped it open. i'm gonna keep n i on it.


----------



##  (Nov 17, 2005)

Cuter babies , I love it when they are so tiny!!! 

Rather than use Vasiline usesome Bacitracin or Neo Sporin , or even Triple antibiotic gel, it will help heal it fasterand wont clog up when it getswarm. Thin layer will do , Looks like the Dad may have a bit of Dutch in him also. cute babies keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 17, 2005)

AWW he looks like he wants parole....
Keep the pics comin!


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

ty! i think both parents are mixed with dutch. sniffers was an easter gift to my son. thumper i got from work. and it doesn't tell us on invoice the breed just that they are dwarfs. i looked into it when i bought him. if u look at sniffers she looks like she has a necklace on lol. the way she has a thin streak of white all around her neck. i did see one of the babies is gonna be dutch.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

Heres a pic of my other pair of buns. my dutchies! Angel


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

And Blaze.


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 17, 2005)

How cute! They are going to have babies too?

They look like this gif I found 
The new babies look light and dark, like some will be the color of Dad.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 17, 2005)

Ooh, babies.

Congrats!


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL no they aren't havein babeis too. i'll wait to see how we do with these babies first. besides i have hamsters i breed for work. i have one hammy due next week. and plan on getting my other 3 female hammys prego soon as well.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 17, 2005)

Congratz on the babies  I am impatiently waiting for my mother in laws bun to have hers and mine to get old enough to breed. For some dumbo reason I thought she was already ready and looking back she is only 3 months old lol ooops.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 17, 2005)

don't feel bad. i've been wanting to breed mine since i bought thumper in march. but he wasn't old enough yet he was only 3 mths then. sniffers was 10 mths when we got her. Sniffers matured before thumper. and even then it took awhile. Sniffers had a fake pregnancy. i was exicted for nothin. i asked for help then. i bought my dutches during the summer at a fair. i asked the breeders questions. i also talked to a breeder online he told me even though they mature early a lot of times they don't produce till almost 1 yrold. sniffers is 1 yr thumper will be a yr next mth. so give it time. its definately woth the wait!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 18, 2005)

I have raised Dutch for many years my son has 3. I breed at 6 or 7 months i wouldn't wait till they are a year old sometimes if you wait that long you never get babies.bluebird


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

How those babies doing?? And Sniffers to for that matter...Being a new mommy is hard for any bunny :love:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

C:bunnydance:O:bunnydance:N:bunnydance:G:bunnydance:R:bunnydance:A:bunnydance:T:bunnydance:U:bunnydance:L:bunnydance:A:bunnydance:T:bunnydance:I:bunnydance:O:bunnydance:N:bunnydance:S!!


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 18, 2005)

hello this mornin i fed mommy and reached in an felt babies. sniffers just sniffed me as if to say what u doin? i petted her an gave her plenty of food, extrahay n water. i bragged about then all day at work! they all think i have a zoo!lol!theyare right i do!i just got home a bit ago anchecked the babies all 9 are doing well so far. i let mommy bun out for a bit of exercise and a carrot. shes enjoyin her time out. i keep reading ur only suppose to allow then to raise 6 at a time. do you think she'll be ok with nine? i did get a bigger water bottle today along with a nursing bottle. just in case i might need it.i have a nursing bottle for my hamsters but its too small. i have new mommy jitters. lol i know shes anew mommy an want to make sure she is a good one. i am a pro at hamsters but new to breeding buns. so this is all exciting and jittery too!


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 18, 2005)

*bluebird wrote: *


> Ih ave raised Dutch for many years my son has 3.I breed at 6 or 7 months i wouldn't wait till they are a year old sometimes if you wait that long you never get babies.bluebird




i have all my buns in seperate cages. ever since i got sniffers n thumper i have let them both out together almost every day for exercise and to play. they have bonded since day one. sniffers matured soon sersince she was older. thumper didn't mature till around5-6mths. i continued to let them out hoping they would produce. after the fake pregancy i read up and started writing it down when ever i let them out. so i have been trying with them from the moment thumper started mounting. i am pleased so far.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2005)

The ONLY 6 to raise is Bunko , I havehad A Dutch Mother raise 12 in one litter and 10 in another ,with no losses and no added stress on themother. 

This is going to sound Harsh but itsfact, If 9 were NOT meant to survive they would have passedover . One of MyFrench Lop Mothers had 11 babies , only 6 survived,Those 6 are very happy fat huge babies and have allbeen placed with another Breeder who is using them in hisline.

Personally I do not condone culling an infant litter to acertain number ,UNLESS the mother is to weakend to handle however many, Hand rearing baby rabbits isnt for theinexperienced nor the faint of heart. I say Leavethem with the Mother.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks for the adivce! everyone is soo helpful here. itell all my costumers that buy rabbits or have rabbit sat workabout the forum. 

i've hand raised birds, and hamsters. so i know what to expect. and would have no problem hand raising them if it would be better for mom. the only thing is i would have to take them to work with me and not sure what my bosses would think.maybe i'll ask my boss tomorrow. he knows all about them and i have mentioned i may hand raise a few. so far i'm taking it day by day and keepin a close eye on them.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 20, 2005)

hello heres an updated pic of the kits i took last nite!


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's a recent pic of the babies! All are doing fine. getting more hair now! although I'm worried about one of the babies it's really small and thin. do you think i should hand feed it? i was thinking of hand feeding it a few times a day while still letting it with mommy. just to make sure its getting enough food. right now all i have is powedered human milk. but might get kmr tomorrow from work. any suggestions?


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 22, 2005)

if u look in the pic u can see the smallest one is the grey one in the middle towards the bottum of pick.its very tiny and skiny. i just took that pic earlier. the kit is so tiny i can see its ribs. where the rest are all good size and plump.this is why i'm worried.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 22, 2005)

The little one may be a peanut or a runt. I've had them before and they usually don't last more than a week or two.

I would try getting momma bun to sit still long enough to feed the little one for a bit on his own. Just make sure the momma doesn't get upset and kick or step on the little one. Feeding off the momma's milk won't be a shock to his tummy like KMR might be.

Best of luck with him. I'll be praying for him.

--Dawn


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 22, 2005)

i let sniffers out did a spot clean. checked on babies fed the tinest one a bit of Kmr. all are doing ok so far. growin more n more each day. i plan on feeding him once a day while still letting him feed from mommy. just to give him an added boost. i did this for a runt hamster and he is now named tiny and is a happy hammy.i know that if he died while i did nothing i would feel guilty and wonder what if. so i at least have to try and help him/her. i will keep u posted.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

Good call. I hope he continues to do OK. How is Sniffers foing.? Sounds like she is being a good mom 

Jan


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 23, 2005)

Sniffers is doing great! shes being an excellent mommy. getting spoiled as usual! i think she enjoys her time out away from babies and she goes right back in. shes a really sweet bunny. i never have to chase her to put her back in cage. she always goes backin on her own. i feed buns twice a day once in mornin n at night.every mornin i reach in an check on babies, feed her andpet her. i told my boss they would be ready jan12th. he said too bad it wasn't easter. i said i can have more. so i fall goes well i'm gonna try an breed my dutch pair next. ive also decided im definately keepin one of the chocolate babies. next summer when i have my own place i'm plannin on gettin a pair of minilops from the fair. here's a new pic of sniffers she just went back in after being out.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a pic of therunt. i gave him a feeding tonight. im going to feed him once a day for the next few days and see if he puts on weight. if not im gonna feed him twice a day while still leavin him with mom.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Dec 6, 2005)

heres a pic of the chocolate kitthatwe are keeping. it hasone white foot. we're thinkin of namingit littlefoot. not sure the sex yet still hard to tell.


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Dec 6, 2005)

hello all! We lost the runt the day after thanksgiving. now we have 8 kits. they are doing well their eyes are open, their running around, nibblin on food and buggin mom lol! I am very proud of my sniffers for being an excellent mommy! plan on breeding her again in feb for easter. I may even breed Dutch pair then also. here's a recent pic of the kits.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 6, 2005)

You got one that looks just like its mum. So cute and I jsut want to kiss em all.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

:inlove:Just too cute!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm just seeing this now. What beautiful little babies. They must have you wrapped around their little paws.

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes they do! I just updated my web page with all 8 kits pics. go take a peek! They are all soo sweet. we are debating on keeping one or two lol!



http://www.geocities.com/fairyaphreditie/MYRABBITS.html


----------

